# Anyone tried Dutch Passion 'The Ultimate' yet?



## tywyn (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone had tried this new strain? A big yielder and top quality is enough for me to get a 5 pack soon, especially as the DP seeds I've had in the past have been fantastic (unlike the GHS I got earlier this year)


Through careful breeding we have created one of our most important strains, we call it &#8220;The Ultimate&#8221; as it combines some of the heaviest yields we have ever seen with genuine connoisseur quality.

It grows to a height of 60-75cm, ideal for the indoor grow room. Flowering time is 8-10 weeks, with explosive bud growth in the last 2 weeks. The Ultimate (50% Indica, 50% Sativa) will take plenty of nutrients during the growth cycle and is resistant to moulds and bud rot making it a good greenhouse choice too.

Our growers have never seen a plant yield as heavily with this level of quality. This is a recession busting strain of epic proportions and is guaranteed not to disappoint. This strain is already setting new standards amongst the Dutch commercial growers and is set to become a Dutch Passion legend.


----------



## L.A.RAIDER (Dec 24, 2009)

tywyn said:


> Just wondered if anyone had tried this new strain? A big yielder and top quality is enough for me to get a 5 pack soon, especially as the DP seeds I've had in the past have been fantastic (unlike the GHS I got earlier this year)
> 
> 
> Through careful breeding we have created one of our most important strains, we call it The Ultimate as it combines some of the heaviest yields we have ever seen with genuine connoisseur quality.
> ...


 
I also am interested in this strain.
I picked up 5 seeds of the ultimate, 
plus 5 power plant and 10 super haze
all from dutch pashions.
I cant seem to find anyone that has grown the ultimate.
I'd like to know something befor I invest all this time and money into a strain that the only info I can find is from D.P. that sucks...

Have you had any luck learning anything about this strain???


----------



## tense360 (Dec 30, 2009)

i would love to know as well. is this strain for real or is it all hype?


----------



## Shiitake (Jan 9, 2010)

bump I would love to hear from someone who knows!


----------



## L.A.RAIDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Shiitake said:


> bump I would love to hear from someone who knows!


 
HAS ANYONE EVER GROWN THE ULTIMATE 
OR KNOW SOMEONE THAT HAS PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE AND ANY DETAILS. THANXXXXX


----------



## nobstar1 (Jan 15, 2010)

got 5 girls cracked 2 weeks in veg using as mothers will let people know as soon as


----------



## monkz (Jan 15, 2010)

hmmm im hardly into new strains as they tend to be shit, but as it happens DP is one of my fav seedbanks...
so i would also appreciate some1 shedding light on this strain, a review maybe


----------



## L.A.RAIDER (Jan 17, 2010)

NOBSTAR1 thats sweet. Let me know how thats going. 
If you can send me any pic's and or info that would be very cool. 
Hope all goes great and I look forward to hear from you.


----------



## Foxtra (Jan 17, 2010)

L.A.RAIDER said:


> NOBSTAR1 thats sweet. Let me know how thats going.
> If you can send me any pic's and or info that would be very cool.
> Hope all goes great and I look forward to hear from you.


Hi all,I have 10 "The ultimate" just breaking ground and cannot find anyone who has grow them online.Dutch passion are a great seed bank but for them to throw out a new strain and the only info on the new strain is a few lines making great claims nothing else.They should have given seed to some growers for trials and put reports online.Anyway iam going to veg 5 for two weeks then on 12/12 the other 5 i will veg for 8 weeks.I will put up pics in a few weeks but would love to hear from anyone else,lets hope they are as good as DP say


----------



## L.A.RAIDER (Jan 17, 2010)

Foxtra said:


> Hi all,I have 10 "The ultimate" just breaking ground and cannot find anyone who has grow them online.Dutch passion are a great seed bank but for them to throw out a new strain and the only info on the new strain is a few lines making great claims nothing else.They should have given seed to some growers for trials and put reports online.Anyway iam going to veg 5 for two weeks then on 12/12 the other 5 i will veg for 8 weeks.I will put up pics in a few weeks but would love to hear from anyone else,lets hope they are as good as DP say


cant wait to see and hear more. good luck


----------



## nobstar1 (Jan 19, 2010)

girls looking good and strong now i'll put pics on as soon as


----------



## Wolly13 (Jan 21, 2010)

These are my ultimate seedlings I bought 5 and have sprouted 2. Both cracked within about 18 hours you can see the one on the left seems alot stronger, has grown alot quicker and has much bigger leaves. One thing i am pleased about is that they're branching already, which is the quickest i've had a seedling do this. The yellow sticky traps are because i've seen loads of fungus gnats about due to the cold weather and they don't seem to work if you just hang them up.


----------



## L.A.RAIDER (Jan 22, 2010)

Wolly13 said:


> These are my ultimate seedlings I bought 5 and have sprouted 2. Both cracked within about 18 hours you can see the one on the left seems alot stronger, has grown alot quicker and has much bigger leaves. One thing i am pleased about is that they're branching already, which is the quickest i've had a seedling do this. The yellow sticky traps are because i've seen loads of fungus gnats about due to the cold weather and they don't seem to work if you just hang them up.


looking good cant wait to see and hear more.


----------



## Wolly13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just a little update on the ultimate in case anyone is looking.. Getting nice and big. new growth has really picked up speed, one thing i would point out to anyone looking to grow this commercially, is that already at this size they are stinking out the room they are in and there's only 2. I'd compare it to a cheese or ak47 in the strength of smell although its a more skunky Ak sought've smell rather than a cheesey one. Probably a positive to most prople though. Considering topping both pretty soon as which ever one is the best yielder will be my new mother, gotta keep her short and bushy.


----------



## pompel (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, Wolly13!
I'm doing The Ultimate right now in my "The Amsterdam Run" grow report. Unfortunately, they are only 9 days into 12/12, so I can't give you that much info. Of 5 seeds, 4 germed, healthy, very uniform growth. I've topped them twice, trying to create a "lollipop" plant. The lower side branches are short, so I've removed them, looks like she wants to concentrate her growth on the central stem. 
Didn't plan to buy them until right before departure to The Dam, but I guess that all the hype from Dutch Passion got me interested, since they have a reputation as a serious seed bank. Annoying that they won't give up the info on the strains they've used, though! 
Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Wolly13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice one for the info pompel.. would really appreciate it if you could tell me how it goes/finishes up, and if it was worth the hype. Ive always had good results with dutch passion so its half what they make it out to be its gotta be good.


----------



## angler45 (Jan 27, 2010)

just started 12/12 cycle a week ago. all girls!!! This is my first ever grow and probly vegged too long under t5's waiting for $ for hps. So far 4 look mastly sativa and the prettist one looks very indica. Itopped them once but still afraid of blowing the top out of my tent with these trees.They are about 3 ft. now, dont know how much taller they will get.


----------



## angler45 (Jan 27, 2010)

before going into flower cycle i did take some clones with great success. these babies are acouple of weeks old and look lovely. hoping the ultimate is half as good as dutch passion is pimping it to be.


----------



## pompel (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry, tywyn, didn't see that it was your post. I'm posting some pictures in the next couple of days in my grow journal "The Amsterdam Run", and they are flowering very nicely, though it's only day 10 in 12/12. Must admit that I'm quite curious of the end result...


----------



## terron221 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys i am a newb and i am waiting on myseeds to come in from attitude. i have been researching how i was going to start my first grow for about 4 months now! and i am starting off with the ultimate seeds from dutch passion and am curious on how your guys plantz turnd out! could any1 give me some updates??? thank you!


----------



## mr budgood (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,

just purchased 5 feminized Ultimate, guy in the shop has told me that buyers are getting very good yields of this strain, 7 - 8oz a plant from a professional grower.?
I would be more than happy with 1/2 that yield..

My Setup will be in 10L pots,
going to be growing in coco, with canna and advanced nutrients, bigbud / boost etc, 
under 1 x 600W Sunmaster dual spectrum, 5 Plants in a 1 x 1m tent with intake, 
and carbon filter to match.

Just finished my crop of DP Powerplant, with great results, got 2.5oz per plant x 5, 
should last a couple of months 

Anyway, just wandering how some of you guys, that have posted on here, were getting on with the Ultimate? As thier is no reviews or anything on the net atall at the moment?

Any updates would be great


----------



## Morny (May 8, 2010)

hi! 
all very new to this and started my fist grow 3 weeks ago using dutch passion the ultimate fem seeds. my plant at mo is bout 12" in height with lots of leaves and thick chunky stem. i can not get over how quick these plants grow! jesus! will be turning to flower very soon as not got alot of room. thanks to all you guys posts which has helped me out no end to get started growing my own. will post more updates and picks if i can work out how to do it lol as each stage develops


----------



## steve1978 (May 11, 2010)

hi guys i always miss the threads im lookming for!!!! o am growing the ultimate at the moment and i am chopping in the the next few weeks. these plants can potentialy grow very large. in fact if you want to see more check out my journal in the link below......


----------



## Shankapotomus (Oct 14, 2010)

Found this thread through internet search as I was wondering how others were doing with this strain. Took 5 beans about 2 days to sprout. veged under 1100w Mh for about 6 weeks, then under 600w hps to flower. I took a picture of the best pheno of the group at about 4 to 5 weeks into flower. She really took off with buds a plenty coming up from the side branches. Here is a picture of "Mom". I took some of the lower branches that had stretched due to lack of light through the canopy and went ahead and cloned them. I am in about 2 1/2 weeks into the clones that had budded on mom so I am guessing it will take a bit more till she starts showing some veg growth. 
I'll be flushing mom here this weekend for a harvest the following. Will post some more pix's of my special gal.


----------



## growinman (Dec 16, 2010)

Bumping this thread..........anybody with anymore info on this The Ultimate?? Not much luck finding any journels with it.....please post info or links if you know of any!

peace
gman

actually_* pompel*_ has great info and a thread of this going here(https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296010-amsterdam-run-4.html#post3937467)

found that after this post........duh


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

dont even bother with this strain way to many phenos all of them are shit! nothing in the way of how they claim the yield is and quality
just sucks DP realy borked this one for shure!


----------



## jjbel (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dont even bother with this strain way to many phenos all of them are shit! nothing in the way of how they claim the yield is and quality
> just sucks DP realy borked this one for shure!


Your totally wrong there mate. I understand that might be your findings or opinion but that's yours. You shouldn't speak for everyone, I know several people who have had brilliant results with high yields (3.5 - 4 oz per plant dry) from seed in soil. So I don't think you slate them just because you didn't get things right with yours.
I advise people to give them a try, if you want way above average smoke and good yields.


----------



## ruffus420 (May 21, 2012)

im growing now(no photos) im not impressed looks like all sativas and there is 3fenos about 18 days in flowering i will let them finish out but dont think they are going to have big buds.oh and i cracked 20 beans 18 made it and now i have 13 under 2 1000s.i have money in this so lets hope i at least get some headies


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

jjbel said:


> Your totally wrong there mate. I understand that might be your findings or opinion but that's yours. You shouldn't speak for everyone, I know several people who have had brilliant results with high yields (3.5 - 4 oz per plant dry) from seed in soil. So I don't think you slate them just because you didn't get things right with yours.
> I advise people to give them a try, if you want way above average smoke and good yields.


Well running through 2 packs with no keepers and lots of sativa dom phenos on top of hermie and mutants lol
im glad yours turned out ok but i smoke / grow dank and this isnt either.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 21, 2012)

The 'Ultimate Ripoff' is what it should be called. Totally NOT impressed with these beans at all. Not worth the price/hype.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 22, 2012)

when will ppl learn...dp is garbage!! bottom line...and surely dont buy their fems, talk about hermies and mutations


----------



## kermit2692 (May 22, 2012)

and the spammer above me you can f off i hope a mod sees this and boots him im sick of seeing ppl posting crap like that...in fact i have nothing to do now im going to spam the hell out of him...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

It has been reported


----------



## kermit2692 (May 22, 2012)

thanks!! i realized after i posted that that instead of running my mouth i can just click the little water on floor sign and report it myself lol


----------



## cary schellie (May 25, 2012)

i got dutch passion strawberry cough and the ultimate, I only got 1 seed pick and mix ultimate, no herm issues, Ive been experimenting with it for like a year, trying different topping methods and nute mixes. Everyone who tried it says its knock out, Its yields better then most strains I tried but I'm no pro and like I said only 1 seed so 1 pheno. Nothing like the huge bud in the pick, more like tons of bud sites and popcorn buds


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 26, 2012)

danm I thought this was going to be a good strain from the breeders description but nobody has anything good to say about it. thats bullshit how they make the strains sound so good but its shit hybrids and your lucky if you find the right pheno type cause they just don't take the time to stablize their shit I'm thinking the old school greats are probally better then these newer hybrids cause back in the day they didn't pump out strains like they do now subcools only been around a few years and has a shit ton of strains theres no way there consitent strains not to talk shit about subcool but all the breeders are like that just pumping out crosses of crosses I'm definitley thinking of them oldschool strains like northern lights is still one of the best


----------



## kermit2692 (May 26, 2012)

ya but the thing about that is nl takes what 12-14 weeks lol..personally im impatient  ...so take your pick double the flowering time or a pheno hunt...and i totally agree the names are just getting cranked out and the descriptions are usually full of imbellishments almost to the point where when i see northern lights or purple haze or whatnot i almost just dont even believe it really is. however i will say that it doesnt seem to be strain by strain as far as genetic issues it really seems to be company to company and so i always do my research here before i try a new company, if i try it and its good i pretty much know MOST, wont say all, but most of the rest of their strains will also be solid...and really i dont mind if i get 2-3 phenos, ill pick which i want to keep if i do keep one and clone away and smoke the others into oblivion lol!...but hey dont throw in the towel on our account you never know you could wind up having something good.


----------



## eyeslow999 (May 26, 2012)

I grew it last year in my greenhouse, had 1 pheno was very sativa Dom but finished fast, very fruity smelling grew to 13 ft buds were airy and long, Great mould resistance and good for high temp, high humidity , got about 1 elbow off her. 7 out of 10


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> ya but the thing about that is nl takes what 12-14 weeks lol..personally im impatient  ...so take your pick double the flowering time or a pheno hunt...and i totally agree the names are just getting cranked out and the descriptions are usually full of imbellishments almost to the point where when i see northern lights or purple haze or whatnot i almost just dont even believe it really is. however i will say that it doesnt seem to be strain by strain as far as genetic issues it really seems to be company to company and so i always do my research here before i try a new company, if i try it and its good i pretty much know MOST, wont say all, but most of the rest of their strains will also be solid...and really i dont mind if i get 2-3 phenos, ill pick which i want to keep if i do keep one and clone away and smoke the others into oblivion lol!...but hey dont throw in the towel on our account you never know you could wind up having something good.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry had to respond to this one.....northern lights does not take 12-14 weeks to flower!
> ...


----------



## kermit2692 (May 27, 2012)

REPLY^^^^^ (forgot the quote button) lol..........mmmm depends on the company and other things https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds-northern-lights/prod_2431.html ...8-14 weeks for sensis ...i think you got my point landrace strains usually take the longest, my post contained no misinformation!


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> REPLY^^^^^ (forgot the quote button) lol..........mmmm depends on the company and other things https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds-northern-lights/prod_2431.html ...8-14 weeks for sensis ...i think you got my point landrace strains usually take the longest, my post contained no misinformation!


Yes i agree i am not very good at posting......thats why my status says "just learning to roll"!
So be kind......mmmmmm but again Nothern Lights does not take 14 weeks no matter what company!
.....and it is not a landrace, but a hybrid created in US many moons ago in the nothwest.

Sorry need more posts to enhance my status......wonder what comes after 'learning how to roll".....ohhh the excitement!


----------



## kermit2692 (May 27, 2012)

i believe next comes "able to roll a joint" lol ......anyway im not going to lie i just threw out a few old school strain names i dont have personal experience with, if that particular one is shorter my bad. should have looked it up before assuming since its an older strain that it would be full sativa. however the link i posted is to sensis nl on attitude and it says 8-14 weeks right there, then in the description it says 9 so threw me off, not to mention i had been posting on another similar thread about long flowering times and i got the posts flip flopped in my memory so i thought we were already only talking about long flowering strains in this thread instead..you win this round my friend loljk...i dont like attitudes new site btw its cluttered!!


----------



## cary schellie (May 28, 2012)

mine took 10 weeks not bad for a high yeilder, dont nock it till u try it


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 3, 2012)

ok heres the scoop on ultimate. I just snipped 2 days ago. I went 77 days but my tris were mostly amber (i screwed up), I would say yeild is med to high compared to strains ive grown. fairly easy to grow, slightly sensitive to heat, nutes. bag appeal is great, pretty dense nugs, I was told it taste like bubble gum, looked like a hybrid, the calyxas are huge, buds look like a bunch of grapes, no herm issue, i only had one seed pick and mix. the smell is out of this world, cant explain. I would rate 2 thumbs up besides the long flower time


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> ok heres the scoop on ultimate. I just snipped 2 days ago. I went 77 days but my tris were mostly amber (i screwed up), I would say yeild is med to high compared to strains ive grown. fairly easy to grow, slightly sensitive to heat, nutes. bag appeal is great, pretty dense nugs, I was told it taste like bubble gum, looked like a hybrid, the calyxas are huge, buds look like a bunch of grapes, no herm issue, i only had one seed pick and mix. the smell is out of this world, cant explain. I would rate 2 thumbs up besides the long flower time


You must of just got shit house lucky


----------



## SilveRizla (Oct 4, 2013)

Alright picked up 3oz of this The ultimate had it for around 2-3 days now and the results are not very good i usually get White widow skunk 1 or Blueberry from the same guy and it gets me stoned out my head but this shit just wont cut it strain is covered in THC and smokes well and tastes really fruity and sweet but just lacking that Over all High. Never had a bad strain off this guy been getting it for 5 years off same guy 2-3 of my mates also smoking it and there saying it's just not got that HIGH you would want for this kinda dank weed.


----------



## Slimjimham (Oct 5, 2013)

Yup I grew it out a year or so ago... ive grown many different strains and it sticks out in my mind as one of tge worst ive grown... the ultimate bag appeal is all. . Shit was super fluffy... a 1/2 filled a mason jar. An 1/8 looked like a quarter but had no strength to it... would never grow again... to their credit it was only 1 seed I tried. 

From my experience most amsterdam breeders arent the best. Hate to say it since ams is one of my fav places aside from their lax views on weed


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Yup I grew it out a year or so ago... ive grown many different strains and it sticks out in my mind as one of tge worst ive grown... the ultimate bag appeal is all. . Shit was super fluffy... a 1/2 filled a mason jar. An 1/8 looked like a quarter but had no strength to it... would never grow again... to their credit it was only 1 seed I tried.
> 
> From my experience most amsterdam breeders arent the best. Hate to say it since ams is one of my fav places aside from their lax views on weed


Yes. I totally agree with you.\ Not only that I found it to be very unstable to the extent one lateral turned into a male flower and seeded the room. I would stay well clear of this strain


----------

